# Mitchjs Gadget Drivers (Sirius, HD Radio, etc)



## mears (Jul 27, 2009)

Anyone have a link for drivers for Mitchjs unified drivers? His site ( http://www.rush2112.net/ ) is no longer up.


----------



## SPLEclipse (Aug 17, 2012)

mo-co-so carries his products, it might be worth emailing them to see if they have it.

https://www.mo-co-so.com/MJS-Gadgets-s/1826.htm


----------



## sebberry (May 1, 2008)

I do. Uploading to Dropbox now and I'll PM you the link shortly.


----------

